# A question for xNTJs..



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@MegaTuxRacer,

Can I just take a moment to say, _holy shit_, I love reading your posts. They are awesome.

You seem like the kind of person I'd love to hang out with sometime.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> @MegaTuxRacer,
> 
> Can I just take a moment to say, _holy shit_, I love reading your posts. They are awesome.
> 
> You seem like the kind of person I'd love to hang out with sometime.


Hahaha thanks man. I thoroughly enjoy yours as well.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Because, as nice as flexibility is, structure is better.


----------

